# How to do the Solo Leveling style drawing, and which application/software did he use ?



## Kazrarr

Hello there, I join this community not long ago, I am mainly specialized in Manga drawing, so I was wanted to know how to achieve a look that I personally really like, the one of Solo Leveling. Here's a few image of what I would like to do (especially the kind of effect around the characters) :
(and if you find which software did he use that would be helpful too)
thanks in advance


----------



## chrissbill

If you don't mind paying for it: Photoshop is the industry standard. It's easy to find tutorials, brushes, or anything else you need, but If you are looking for some reliable free software you can check this best manga drawing software guide.


----------

